# experience with crystal red shrimp?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have read that you shouldnt keep these shrimp with any other species as they might cross breed. Anyone have any experience with this. I am curious to know if they would cross breed with my red cherry shrimp? Any advice would be great, thank you!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I keep Cherry Red shrimp and Crystal Red Bee shrimp and in my experience, they do not interbreed. I would avoid keeping Crystal Reds with Bee Shrimp (unless you want the mix in colors although Crystal Reds can always produce a throwback black color shrimp), and Bumblebees and perhaps even tigers (not sure).


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thx for the reply I was just curious as to how long you have had he crystal reds and RCS together and if they have bred yet?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I've kept them both for just over a year, and yes I have baby Cherry shrimp and baby Crystal Red Shrimp, although they've stopped breeding my guess is because the tank is at full capacity now! They've filled the tank.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Lucky you, any pictures to show them off then PG? Would love to see pictures of your tank again though.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have some pictures in my gallery. My shrimp tank is going through a transition, so it's not picture worthy now! But, I just don't have the 'guts' to remove the plants I like to make it look better. Right now,there's a huge tiger lotus I like, but it's too big for the tank. boohooo.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

How are your gorgeous Downois doing right now? Are there more than ever?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Downoi is doing fine -- I gave a couple to people in my plant club, and I moved one to my 20 gallon to see how it would do there (Onyx sand, less light, less C02).


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

That is so cool ... I have a small plantlet in my 2.5g right now, Onyx sand substrate with bright lights but no Co2.


----------

